# شو ممكن يسألو؟



## م.صمت (11 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع مو جديد
بس مالاقيت حل الا اكتبه هنا
انا خريجة هندسة اتصالات من سنتين
وللاسف ما لاقيت نصيب اشتغل بالهندسة
وبدي احاول اقدم على شركة اتصالات
بس المشكلة ما عندي خبرة
واكيد لو بدي اثبت كفاءتي بدي اراجع كل الهندسة لانه انا خريجة
شو ممكن يسألو بمقابلة لخريج هندسة اتصالات بشركة اتصالات 
حد يساعدني الله يخليكم
وكل سنة وانتو طيبين


----------



## mabujaba (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بيسالو في GSM ,wcdma وقليل من net work


----------



## م.صمت (12 سبتمبر 2010)

ما بيسألو عن :
الmodulation
antenna
microwave
wireless and satelite?
وبصراحة المصطلحات هادي اللي قلتها انت ما مرقت علي بدراستي
ممكن تزودني بشي كتب اقرأ عنها؟


----------



## م.صمت (13 سبتمبر 2010)

؟؟؟؟


----------



## mabujaba (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن تلاقي الكثير في هذه الروابط
http://fut-eng.henawhenak.com/vb
_jelecom.com
http://www.elsobkypedia.50webs.com/
عن GSM WCDMA GPRS UTMS وهم اهم كورسات الموبايل نت ورك 
موفقة انشاء الله _/


----------



## م.صمت (15 سبتمبر 2010)

والمواضيع اللي انا قلت عنها ما يسألو فيها؟ 
شكرا كتير الك


----------



## طالب وصل الأحبه (16 سبتمبر 2010)

أتمنى لك التوفيق و تنجحي في المقابله​ 
بالأضافه للي ذكرتيه و ذكروه الأعضاء​ 
برضه ممكن يسألو عن Fiber Optic Technology​ 
PDH, SDH​ 
و ممكن يسألوا أسئله متعلقه بالشخص مش ضروري تكون الأسئله كلها فنيه أو في المواد التي درستيها في الكليه​ 
و برضه ممكن يسألوا عن مشروع التخرج و يسألوا عن المواضيع اللي بتقري فيها خارج التخصص​ 
يعني الأسئله على حسب المكان اللي حتتوظفي فيه أي مجال من هندسة الأتصالات هم بيستخدموا​


----------



## م.صمت (18 سبتمبر 2010)

صراحة انا خريجة اتصالات بس ما كانت من ضمن دراستي هالاشياء هادي كلها
راح احاول اقرأ فيها بس راح يكون بدي مساعدة اكيد
شكرا كتير


----------



## angel2009 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

اضافة للاسئلة الخاصة بالتخصص يعني المواد الي انذكرت سابقا راح يسألو عن مشروع التخرج وممكن يسألوا عن شغلات ما لها علاقة بالهندسة بس يشوفوا سرعة البديهة عندك وايضا المظهر الخارجي له نصيب من هي المقابلات واهم شئ الثقة بالنفس يعني حتى اذا كنتي ما تعرفين الاجابة حاولي ما ترتبكين وتخافين بالعكس جاوبي بثقة وانشالله موفقة


----------



## طالب وصل الأحبه (24 سبتمبر 2010)

Fiber-optic communication

http://rapidshare.com/files/420875920/Fiber-optic_communication.pdf.html


Synchronous Digital Hierarchy ( SDH )​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/420873838/Synchronous_optical_networking.pdf.html​ 

Plesiochronous Digital Hierarchy​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/420873876/Plesiochronous_Digital_Hierarchy.pdf.html​ 

و هذا موضوع يتحدث عن تقنية الــ SDH و لكن بالعربي ( مع تحفظي على الترجمه ) لكن ممكن يقرب الصوره العامه​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/420873904/SDH.pdf.html​ 

ولكم التحيه​


----------

